# Introducing BuckO



## kenpo tiger (Dec 23, 2004)

BuckO asked me to start this thread to introduce him (he's a little shy:idunno

He's one of my kenpo brothers.  I'll leave the rest of the information to him to reveal (or not). KT


----------



## Shodan (Dec 23, 2004)

Welcome BuckO!!  

  Come now......don't be shy......tell us more about yourself!!

  :asian:  :karate:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 23, 2004)

We know you are here somewhere   . Stop by and introduce yourself.
 Welcome and happy posting. :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoTess (Dec 23, 2004)

PeekaBoo Bucko 
Welcome to the Group.. come out come out wherever you are~! 

Enjoy~ We don't Bite.. Hard 

~Tess


----------



## BuckO (Dec 23, 2004)

I usually read and never posted but I figured I was rude not to say hello. I am a kenpoist with a background in A tracy derivative, American Kenpo , amateur kick boxing, and I am know studying a tracy derivative and american derivative blend. I have been studying for 11 years with some long breaks in time and am back now a year and one half. ( Fistlaw)
well hi all!


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 23, 2004)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------



## MJS (Dec 24, 2004)

Welcome to the forum! :asian:   Enjoy your stay!!

Mike


----------



## pete (Dec 24, 2004)

hey dude, what-the-Buck... see ya Monday Night-O.   we can do the Brown-1's! 

pete


----------



## kenpo tiger (Dec 24, 2004)

Hooray!  Hooray!  Your first MT post!  See you on Monday.


----------



## Kenpo Mama (Dec 24, 2004)

Hey BuckO, great to see you finally make it here!  Great sig, by the way!  Welcome!~

Donna :ultracool


----------



## still learning (Dec 24, 2004)

Hello, Mr BuckO, Have fun enjoy the forums.....Aloha


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 24, 2004)

Greetings, BuckO and welcome to MT!  have a look around, enjoy your stay and happy posting.

 SS


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 24, 2004)

Welcome Bucko,  enjoy the forum! TW


----------



## BuckO (Dec 26, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome(s?) ATTN: Classmates: Come to my class monday night for role play and no mind! Hey Pete start running!  There is a race in the spring. Me and my brother -in- law ,are going to run again. You should do the 5 k and get a medal. Merry Christmas.

Fistlaw,
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Mike


----------



## Vadim (Jan 1, 2005)

Hi BuckO! Welcome to Martial Talk forums.:asian: 

-Vadim


----------



## jjmcc (Jan 2, 2005)

hi there welcome to martial talk artyon:


----------

